# Any Germans teaching German in Athens?



## nevil5 (Sep 30, 2009)

I am a Greek journalist, 49 years old, living in Glyfada, south of Athens.
I work full time and I haven't got much free time.
But, I would like to start learing German. No rush, just building knowledge.
I am seeking a teacher to offer me private lessons, 1-2 hours every weekend.
He/she needs to be a native speaker.
Thank you! Danke!
Nikos
[email protected]


----------

